# R.I.P Rolf



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

An icon of the pet industry in this country, if not the world, has passed away.

All the best to his family. I've had the pleasure to meet this gentleman and his family on numerous occasions. He will be missed by many.

http://www.petproductnews.com/headlines/2011/10/25/pet-product-industry-icon-rolf-c-hagen-dies.aspx


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

What?! He's Canadian!?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If you want to read more about Rolf C. Hagen check out this link:
http://ca-en.hagen.com/family
--
Paul


----------

